# خطوات تشغيل غلاية بحرية



## sasadanger (12 يونيو 2010)

أولا : تعليمات عامة :- 
1- علي رئيس الوردية ملاحظة تشغيل وأداء الغلاية 
2- تسجيل جميع الأعطال والمتغيرات فى التشغيل فى سجل المتابعة اليومية وإبلاغ رئيس القسم بها بعد اتخاذ الإجراآت اللازمة والسريعة لمنع زيادة العطل 
3- عدم ترك رئيس الوردية لمكان العمل إلا بعد تسليم زميلة وتبليغه بأي أعطال حدثت خلال الوردية 
4- يجب علي رئيس الوردية عند تسليمه الوردية الالتزام بالآتي : 
أ‌- مراجعة مستوي المياه فى زجاجات البيان واختبارها ب- مراجعة شكل اللهب 
ج‌- تفوير الغلاية د- تجربة صمامات الأمان 
ه- مراجعة طلمبة المياه واختبار العوامة الجانبية و- مراجعة تقرير الوردية 
5- ترك عنبر الغلاية نظيف لمسؤل الوردية التالية عند التسليم 
6- ترك أبواب عنبر الغلاية مفتوحا دائما للحفاظ على سلامة العاملين 
7- يجب على مباشر القسم والمسؤل عن الصيانة الاحتفاظ ببعض قطع الغيار الحرجة داخل القسم وكذلك العدد اللازمة للصيانة السريعة والطارئة 
ثانيا:- تعليمات تجهيز الغلاية للتشغيل : 
1- التأكد من أن المياة التي تغذي الغلاية مياه معالجة 
2- يتم مراجعة خزان المياه للتأكد من وجود المياه به 
3- علي مباشر القسم والمسؤل عن الصيانة وكذلك مسؤل الوردية ملاحظة اتجاه دوران طلمبة تغذية المياه 
4- التأكد من سلامة أجهزة البيان وذلك عن طريق توفير زجاجة البيان للتأكد من رجوع المياه إلي منسوبها الطبيعي بعد الاختبار ومتابعة قراآت مانومتر الضغط 
5- التأكد من منسوب المياه داخل الغلاية عن طريق أجهزة البيان 
6- التأكد من سلامة العوامة الجانبية وذلك بتفوير المياه منها والتأكد من عمل طلمبة المياه بها لتعويض الغلاية بالمياه 

7- التأكد من سلامة العوامة الرأسية وذلك بتفوير الغلاية حتى تعمل الطلمبة ويدق جرس الإنذار وسماع صوت صفارات الإنذار وإضاءة إشارة الولاعة علي تابلوه الكهرباء 
8- يتم إعادة ضبط العوامة حسب المستويات المختلفة في حالة عدم قيام العوامة بإعطاء الإشارة المحددة للطلمبة والولاعة عند هذه المستويات 
9- التأكد من أداء العوامة الرأسية (الداخلية)وذلك بفتح حمام التفوير للغلاية حتى يظل مستوي الماء داخل الغلاية للحد الادني الذي يجب أن تفصل فيه العوامة الولاعة ولايتم إعادة التشغيل بعد رجوع مستوي المياه للغلاية للمستوي الطبيعي إلا بتدخل عامل التشغيل لإعادة التشغيل مرة أخري 
10- يجب التأكد من عمل محبس التفوير للغلاية وذلك بتفوير بعض المياه وملاحظة تسرب المياه من ماسورة التفوير 
11- التأكد من قراءة مانومتر ضغط الغاز الطبيعي بحيث ألا يقل عن (150 Mb) 
12- التأكد من مسافة بعد قطبي الشرارة وهو حوالي (5, 3 – 4 مم) وكذلك بعد القطبين عن فتحة خروج الغاز علي ان يكون ( 4-6 مم) 
13- التأكد من نظافة موجه الهواء وفوهة خروج الغاز 
14- التأكد من نظافة الخلية الضوئية ( photo cell ) 
15- التأكد من نظافة فلاتر الغاز 
16- التأكد من أن بلوف السحب والطرد لطلمبات تغذية المياه مفتوحة 
ثالثا- تعليمات بدء التشغيل 
1- التأكد من سلامة جميع توصيلات الكهرباء ومراجعة دائرة كهرباء الولاعة 
2- التأكد من ضغط منظمات الضغط (press vary state ) علي ضغط التشغيل المطلوب 
3- التأكد من أن فوهة خروج الغاز في مركز موجه الهواء 
4- التأكد من أن العوامة مركبة بإحكام وتعمل جيدا 
5- التأكد من أن ( ميكروسويتش ) الولاعة موصل وسليم 
6- التأكد من سلامة ونظافة الخلية الضوئية 
7- ضبط المسافة بين قطبي الشرارة لتكون حوالي (5, 3-4مم) وبينهما وبين فوهة الغاز حوالي (4-6 مم) واختبار الشرارة والتأكد من أنها تعمل جيدا 
8- مراجعة تابلوه الكهرباء و التأكد من سلامة التوصيلات لمفاتيح التشغيل ولمبات الإشارة ولوحة التحكم و البروجرام 
> وبعد ان تأكدنا من المصادر الأساسية اللازمة لتشغيل الغلاية يتم التأكد من صلاحية باقي الأجهزة الأم الموجودة علي الغلاية والتي يتم مراجعتها علي النحو التالي :- 
1- التأكد من ان محبس مانومتر ضغط الغلاية مفتوح 
2- التأكد من أن المانومتر الموجود من الحجم الكبير الذي يسهل رؤيته 
3- يتم معايرة المانومتر قبل استخدامه 
4- التأكد من عمل صمامات الأمان بحيث أن تفتح عند ضغط أكبر من ضغط التشغيل بحوالي (1, كجم/سم2) 
وكذلك يفتح الصمام الأول قبيل الثاني بفارق ضغط (1, كجم/سم2) 
5- التأكد من وجود عدد (2) منظم ضغط (pressure state ) وحساس ( sensor ) يقوم المنظم الأول (R) بفصل الغلاية في حالة زيادة الضغط ويقوم المنظم الثاني (M) بعمل تشغيل ( السيرفوموتر ) وبالتالي تغيير كمية الهواء والغاز حسب الضغط المضبوط عليه وكذلك أيضا يكون عمل الحساس (sensor ) 
6- التأكد من أن محبس ( الهواية ) التهوية مفتوح قبل بدء التشغيل وعند مليء الغلاية بالمياه حتى يتم طرد الهواء الموجود داخل الغلاية ولا يتم قفله إلا عندما يصل الضغط داخل الغلاية إلي حوالي (5, كجم /سم2 ) 
7- يتم التأكد من سلامة الطوب الحراري ( Fire bricks ) الموجود بمقدمة الولاعة وكذلك الموجود بالجزء الخلفي للغلاية 
8- يتم التأكد من سلامة اليايات الموجودة علي الباب الخلفي للغلاية لضمان خروج الغازات الزائدة 
رابعا- تعليمات أثناء تشغيل الغلاية 
1- اختبار زجاجات البيان للتأكد من عدم انخفاض مستوي المياه عن العلامة المحددة وإذا انخفض يتم إيقاف الغلاية فورا 
2- يتم مراقبة مانومتر الضغط باستمرار 
3- يتم اختبار صمامات الأمان في كل وردية برفع الضغط عن ضغط التشغيل أو شد ذراع الصمام ليساعد ذّلك في التخلص من الأملاح المترسبة داخل الصمام 
4- يتم تفوير العوامة الجانبية مرتين في كل وردية على الأقل 
5- يتم اختبار العوامة الرأسية مرة كل وردية 
6- يراعي فتح وغلق المحابس تدريجيا 
7- التأكد من أن مصائد البخار تعمل بحالة جيدة 
8- التأكد من عدم تغيير لون القصعة الأمامية أو الخلفية للغلاية أو احمرارهما وإذا لوحظ ذلك عليهما أو على أى نقطة فى سطح الغلاية يتم توقف الغلاية فورا 
9- التأكد من عدم تغيير لون الباب الخلفي للغلاية أو احمراره وإذا لوحظ ذلك يتم توقف الغلاية فورا 
10- يراعي عدم وجود تسريب من المحابس أو الفلانشات ويعاد تربيطها 
11- يراعي إعادة ضبط الحريق ومراقبة شكل الحريق كل وردية 
12- يتم تفوير المرجل لتقليل الأملاح المترسبة في قاع الغلاية ويحدد الزمن اللازم وعدد مرات التفوير أمين معـمل معالجة المياه بناءا على التحاليل الكيميائية للمياه 
خامسا- تعليمات إيقاف الغلاية اضطراريا عن التشغيل 
1- عند حدوث تغيير في شكل الغلاية عند التشغيل 
2- عند الانخفاض المفاجيء في مستوي المياه 
3- عند تعطل طلمبة تغذية المياه 
4- عند تعطل صمامات الأمان 
5- عند ظهور شروخ أو انبعاج في جسم الغلاية 
6- عند ظهور أي تسريب بخار من أبواب الغسيل أو الفلانشات التي علي جسم الغلاية 
7- عند احمرار الباب الخلفي أو أي نقطة في سطح الغلاية 
سادسا- ما يتم مراعاته عند إيقاف الغلاية والكشف عليها 
1- فصل مصدر الكهرباء 
2- غلق محبس تغذية المياه 
3- غلق محابس تغذية الغاز 
4- غلق محبس البخار الرئيسي للغلاية 
سابعا- تعليمات تخزين ( إيقاف ) الغلاية لفترة طويلة 
ـ الطريقة الجافة : 
1- يتم تفريغ الغلاية نهائيا من المياه 
2- يتم تجفيف جدران الغلاية من الداخل 
3- يتم وضع (5, كجم) كلورات كالسيوم أو أكسيد كالسيوم داخل جسم الغلاية لامتصاص الرطوبة 
4- يتم وضع (1كجم) فحم نباتي أو حيواني ( فحم نشط Active charcoal ) داخل جسم الغلاية لتقليل نسبة الأكسجين 
5- تغلق جميع المحابس والفتحات جيدا 
6- يتم فصل الغلاية عن أي غلاية أخري تعمل 
7- يتم استبدال كلورات كالسيوم كل ثلاثة شهور بكميات جديدة 
8- يتم إزالة تلك المواد وغسيل الغلاية قبل بدء التشغيل مرة أخري د 
ـ الطريقة الرطبة : 
1- يتم مليء الغلاية بالماء حتى فتحة خروج البخار 
2- يتم إضافة صودا كاوية أو ثلاثي فوسفات الصوديوم للماء حتى يصبح قاعدي 
3- يتم إضافة كبريتيت الصوديوم للماء داخل الغلاية لإزالة الأكسجين الموجود بها وتحدد الكمية حسب نسبة الأكسجين 
4- يتم تفريغ الغلاية من الماء وتنظيفها قبل إعادة تشغيل الغلاية مرة أخري.​


----------



## Eng-Maher (4 يوليو 2010)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ... الف شكر


----------



## د احمد الغامدي (11 يوليو 2010)

اشكرك على هذه المعلومات القيمة واتمنى ان يجود علينا احد المهندسين في محطات التحلية ليقدم لنا خطوات تشغيل محطة التحلية حتى الحصول على الماء المحلى . 
د احمد


----------



## sasadanger (12 يوليو 2010)

ان شاء الله

تسلم اخى على المرور


----------



## fadey (18 يناير 2012)

*هذه المشاركة ذات صلة بملتقى المهندسين العرب : http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=203791#ixzz1jlTN74AA

*​*- عند احمرار الباب الخلفي أو أي نقطة في سطح الغلاية 
كيفية معالجة ذلك الاحمرار وارجو الرد السريع للضروووووووووروة
*


----------

